# Dropbox question



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am wanting to sync a Dropbox account between about twenty pc's for file collaboration purposes. Will this work or is there a limit to how many computers can connect?


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Not sure if I have read a limit, but you could ask the question on their forums or look up the benefits of their business dropbox accounts.


----------



## Cyberpyr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

No, there is not limit. I know I have had 10 at one point all connected.

https://www.dropbox.com/help/215


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## luixxiul (Apr 21, 2012)

if you want to sync files on Android, try Dropsync. You can find it on the play store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

